# Land For Lease



## rickyrick (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking for land that I can bow hunt for deer. I will use  GUNS & Bow on your property. I am willing to pay top dollar for trespass rights for this land. I will also provide the land owner with a liability waiver that will release them from any liability. I prefer South Fulton County but I am willing to consider Fayette or Coweta. Looking for a small tract of land 5-50 acres. I can be contacted at 678 977 3841


----------



## mcmckoy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 60+ acres mixed pasture and woodland land in western Coweta County I am looking to lease for the deer/turkey hunting season.  Send an email address if interested, max (2) hunters $1200 season.  Lots of deer, some turkey even saw a wild hog one time.


----------

